
Falcon Heavy vertical for the first time at KSC pad 39A - fdegrassi
https://mobile.twitter.com/SpaceflightNow/status/946389869378588672
======
boznz
The software to balance the engine throttling so it doesnt damage the
connections between the three parts of the rocket will have to be pretty
amazing and I hope they pull it off.

